# Kanji identification, 165mm nakiri- Now with clear pictures!



## Bert2368 (Jul 18, 2020)

Unused, unrusted, still in the protective paper. Fairly sharp OOTB, have not tried cutting anything yet.

Google translate gives me "Genshin Katsu thin blade type knife purple finish" from the box end label. Won't recognize the kanji on box lid or chiseled/stamped on blade- Anyone able to read the rest?


----------



## Bert2368 (Jul 21, 2020)

My niece with the degree in Japanese language got back to me with a translation.

Anyone know anything about the maker? Drawing a blank on English language searches so far- Minamoto Shigekatsu, 源重勝. There are a couple of advertisements in RUSSIAN for various knives with a similar looking finish which come up, have not translated any of those yet. 

I did cut some fruit and veges with the knife, it's at least as effective as my #2 white nakiri and has a rather nicer "D" cross section wa handle, will be a while before I know how well it retains an edge. The stamp just says aogami, no 1, 2 or super.



> Purple paper with gold embossed letters: 御料理庖丁 (Culinary knife)
> 
> White paper with black lettering: 源重勝打包丁『薄刃型』紫檀柄 (Narrow blade with Narra wood handle by Minamoto Shigekatsu*)
> 
> ...


----------

